# opinions on Classic build



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I bought a classic in L 3 livery and am starting to piece together the build for the fall. I would like some input from the members around. I already have a mxl in LX 23 with Campy chorus and open pro wheels ( the overall look is so sublime that I don't ride it that much) for this reason alone I bought the classic. The finish of the classic is a bit rough by comparison So this will not be a Sunday bike or just for club rides. So here are some questions 
Since the 56cm frame and steel forks weight around 2500-2600 grams do I tweek the package for performance or go classic for the traditional ride quality. 

Here are the parts of the build that I already know Campy Centaur 10 speed compact carbon Non torque Deda 100 stem Campy Chorus ti seatpost selle prolink saddle deda newton bars 

1 Presica fork( with record threaded headset or Carbon with threadless record headset 
2 quil stem or threadless with adapter
3 Traditional wheels 32spoke on record hubs or light weight (1500 gram ) Say fulcrum 3

I know the frame will be rock solid ( Columbus tubes are my best friends ) all my bikes are steel but fairly modern .. the masterlight is probably the most nostalgic (if you can call it that)

So the ultimate point is to build a bike with a great soul ...my example of this is would you restore a 250 ferrari with a North American v 8? but would'nt it be stupid to outfit the car with old school tire technology?


What would you do in my place and why? thanks


----------



## Clausen (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd go classic just for the appearance. so quil stem and 32 spoke wheels. 
BTW The 32 spoke wheels can be built up around 1500 grams. My open pro, chorus with dt spokes came in at 1550gm. and there are lighter 32 hole rims.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

This is exactly the dilemna that I had when building up my Master Olympic.
In the end I decided that I wanted a bike that still looked classic but used more modern parts to suit every day riding use.

* 58cm Master Olympic frame
* 3T Zepp stem
* Pro Bike Kit Prorace bar
* Pro Bike Kit Prorace seatpost
* Selle San Marco Island saddle
* SRAM Rival groupset
* Fizik bar tape
* Crank Brothers Quattro pedals
* Campagnolo Vento wheels
* Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres
* Tubes of some sort!?!?!?
* Campagnolo C Record headset
* Pazzaz quill adapter
* Elite Ciussi bottle cages

Turned out like this:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is just some inspiration for you. This one is a 1993 Master Olympic in a tiny size 51 cm center-to-top. I don't ride this bike actively anymore because I am keeping it as a semi collector's item for my son.

- 1993 Master Olympic in a tiny size 51 cm center-to-top
- Complete 1993 8-speed Ergopower Campagnolo Record with cartridge bottom bracket and aluminum cogs (got plenty of spares)
- Campagnolo Record headset
- Campagnolo Omega Hardox tubular rims laced to 32 hole Campagnolo Record hubs with DT 15/16/15 double butted spokes and DT alloy nipples
- Campagnolo Record pedals
- Cinelli 64/42 shallow drop "Giro d' Italia" bars and Cinelli X/A stem with Colnago cork bar tape
- Selle Italia Novus Ferrari saddle with carbon rails (says its "Engineered by Ferrari" lol)
- Vittoria Corsa CX tubular tires
- Elite Cuissi stainless steel bottle cages 
- Good old totally inaccurate Avocet 40 computer.. lol

It weighed sub 20 pounds, which was awesome at that time for a steel bike.

Hope you like it.

Building an Extreme Power right now.. with Boras lol..

My point is that you should have period specific equipment. You wouldn't put three piece magnesium racing alloys on a 1959 Ferrari 250 LWB California Spyder, would you


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*The Dillemma*

Love!! 
IYEOH peroid specific and that was my inspiration and still is.

When I get finished pulling the kids.
I've ridding this bike close to 15x this last month and 0 on the C50 yep riding w/ the wife more.
Great bike sterdy & smooth the classic nature alone gets the looks fun bike!

Most Record
except for rear der. XT
Wheels 105
cassette XTR


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

i4detail,

Thanks very much.. and I am trying to catch up to your four (you probably have even more) incredibly lovely bikes lol By the way, the period specific fluted Record seatpost is more aerodynamic than the modern ones; it slices through the wind better, causing me to go faster lol

I have a mid-90s C40 with painted precisa steel fork.. again tutti Campagnolo Record... titanium group. I too intend to make it my kid mobile. Can you give me some advice please on which trailer I should buy ?  Need to buy a trailer for two. I have a rather big sized and heavy little boy.. lol..

My latest cycling exploits are crazy.. wife wants Extreme C. I want Extreme Power.. and all I know is that none of those are pulling kid trailers lol


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> i4detail,
> 
> Thanks very much.. and I am trying to catch up to your four (you probably have even more) incredibly lovely bikes lol By the way, the period specific fluted Record seatpost is more aerodynamic than the modern ones; it slices through the wind better, causing me to go faster lol
> 
> ...




Thanks,
There's lots of trailers Burly , Chariot, Bell to name a few
I would recommend one that has a peice that attaches to QR instead of chain stay,
Then some of them have pieces so that you can use them Jogging,strolling ,skiing,
Most of them take up to 100lbs for the two seater type

My kid puller has a triple chainring up front and a 34 tooth cassette on the rear
some time I have to pull some hills it's nice to have the gears to do it.

Hope this can help 

Cycling exploits Hmmm thinking of a Colnago Cross or Track to build
Just finished the wife's Hot Pink Orbea Diva sweet ride.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

i4detail,

Thanks for shaing those pics. You have lovely daughters 

I really dig that Orbea Diva! My wife wants a Michael Rasmussen Extreme C Colnago with Hyperon wheels.. time for a subprime mortgage loan haha...

Thanks for the tip on the kid carrier... Burley using the QR will be it I guess. I hope my rear wheel (old Shamal) stays true haha


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow...love the bike!!! Classy build


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I built a 91 Sprint Super for my wife. I was in the same dilema as I wanted to maintain a classic appearance but wanted some modernization so I equipped it with Campy 10sp. I used modern tires but traditional 3X lacing on Campy Record 10 hubs/Mavic rims.


----------

